# Camera Not Working After Root



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello. I recently rooted my Pantech Marauder. Everything on it worked fine before the root, but now my camera doesn't work. I have tried multiple camera apps. How can I fix this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like the ROM you used was not for your model.

Or is missing the camera driver.


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Sounds like the ROM you used was not for your model.
> 
> Or is missing the camera driver.


To be honest I don't even know how to change the ROM. It is still the same since before the root.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you install a custom ROM by rooting?

Have you installed any applications lately or messed with any root settings?


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

I did not install a ROM when I rooted. At least that i know of. And I noticed it right away after the root. I have not altered any settings. Nor have I installed any apps that should have caused a problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, please show us what you used to root your device, it's not something you should do if you have not spent time studying the various methods. Some are not so good and can leave you worse off.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You most likely had to restore your device to even begin the root, so I would recommend doing a restore and seeing if the camera works.


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

I used SRSRoot for Android. I researched a little and found that it was one of the very few root methods that would work with my phone.

I did not have to restore in order to root. Won't I loose all of my stuff if I do a restore?


----------



## Tristan10 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tristan10 said:


> I used SRSRoot for Android. I researched a little and found that it was one of the very few root methods that would work with my phone.
> 
> I did not have to restore in order to root. Won't I loose all of my stuff if I do a restore?


I just unrooted my device to find that camera functionality has not returned..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like something else is wrong with the camera then.

Either the root ruined it for good, or it has failed.


----------

